
Microsoft's updated Xbox agreement prevents “unauthorized” hardware and apps - msravi
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/servicesagreement/Updates.aspx
======
msravi
From the summary:

"We’ve added that for any device that can connect to Xbox Services, we may
automatically check your version of Xbox console software or the Xbox App
software and download Xbox console or Xbox App software updates or
configuration changes, including those that prevent you from accessing the
Xbox Services, using unauthorized Xbox games or Xbox apps, or using
unauthorized hardware peripheral devices with an Xbox console."

------
tracker1
And that is why I don't own any gaming consoles these days...

